# حسابات ماكينة حقن البلاستيك



## mujtaba fayad (3 مايو 2014)

تعتبر ماكينات حقن البلاستيك من اكثر ماكينات تشكيل البلاستيك شيوعا في العالم فهي تقوم بانتاج المنتجات ذات الاشكال المعقده وتستخدم مع مواد الثيرموبلاستيك والثيرموسيت وتعتبر في نفس الوقت من اكثر الماكينات البلاستيكية تعقيدا وذلك لان العمليات تحتاج الى درايه تامه بالماده وحسابات كثيرة لضمان منتج ممتاز واغلبية هذه العمليات مربوطه بالزمن وتعتمد اعتمادا كبيرا على انظمة الهيدروليك والفرق بين ماكينة الحقن وماكينة البثق Extrusion يكمن في ان ماكينه الحقن تعمل على خلط الماده بواسطه البريمة screw مثلها مثل ماكينة البثق ولكن توقف دوران البريمه والعمل مثل الحاقن Plunger هو الفرق الظاهر كما ان ماكينة الحقن تحقن الماده داخل تجويف القالب المغلق باحكام بواسطه مايعرف بقوة احكام القالب clamping force وذلك عن طريق اعمده هيدرولوكيه تتحكم فيها كمية الزيت الداخلة للاسطوانه.
ماكينات الحقن الحديثه تعمل بنظام التحكم المعروف PLC وهو نظام دقيق جدا يقوم على تنظيم كل العمليات من خلال لوحة تحكم تعمل باللمس ومعروف عنه سرعه استجابته للأحداث المطلوبة منه بدقه كبيرة .
من السهل معرفة مكونات ماكينة الحقن المعروفه والتي تنقسم الى ثلاث وحدات اساسيه 
1- وحدة التحكم في السرعات بواسطه موتور الهيدروليك والتحكم في الحقن بواسطه اسطوانة داخلها عمود الهيدروليك 
2- وحدة الحقن :
وتتكون من الهيترات او السخانات في الغالب 5 سخانات ويوجد بها بريميل افقي موضوع بداخله البريمة screw وقمع التغذية وفي وبداخل البرميل يوجد صمام يسمح لمرور الماده عند الخلط ويمنع رجعوعها عند الحقن check valve كما يوجد في نهايه البرميل مايعرف بالفوهة nozzle وهو فتحه متصله مع فونية القالب ويوجد بها سخان 
3-وحده احكام القالب clamping unit:
وهي وحده التحكم في قوة اغلاق القالب ويوجد بها ايضا مسامير الطرد التي تقوم بطرد المنتج من القالب ويوجد جزئين او ثلاثه في القالب جزء توجد فيه المجاري Runner وسخانات لضمان ان الماده لا تتصلب في المجاري والجزء الثاني يوجد في مجاري التبريد cooling runner وفتحة الدخول للتجويف gates كما يوجد فيه التجويف الذي يعطي الشكل المطلوب للمنتج .
ان من السهل معرفه مكونات ماكينات الحقن وماكيانيكيه عملها ولكن هذه المكانيكيه تحتاج لحسابات رياضيه مهمة جد لمعرفه جميع القيم التي تخرج منتج عالي الجوده خالي من العيوب في فتره وجيزه لضمان انتاج ممتاز وكثير من المصانع والشركات تشغل الماكينات بطاقه اكبر من المطلوب مما يزيد من الطاقه المهدرة والاعطال المتوقعه وتسريع العمر الافتراضي للماكينه .
لكل ماده بلاستيكيه خصائص معينه تختلف عن الاخرى ولكن بالنسبة لمشغلين ماكينات الحقن هناك معلومات مهمه يجب ان يضعوها في الاعتبار قبل البدء في عمليه التصنيع واهم هذه المعلومات :
1- معرفه كثافه الماده وهي صلبه ومعرفه كثافه المصهور منها .
2- معرفه اللزوجه لمصهور الماده .
3- معرفه جميع خصائص الهيدروليك في الماكينه وسعه خزان الزيت .
4- معرفه كميه الماء الداخلة للتبريد وكيفه السيطرة على الدرجه المطلوبة .
5-معرفة درجه انصهار الماده لكي تستطيع السيطرة في السخانات وسخانات المجاري .
كل هذه الاساسيات ليست بالسهوله المعروفه وسوف نبدا في حسابات رياضيه مهمه للتحكم في ماكينات الحقن لضمان توفير الطاقه ومحاربة الاعطال والحصول على منتجات خالية من العيوب 
وهذا ما سنقوم بشرحه في مابعد بأذن الله


----------



## mujtaba fayad (3 مايو 2014)

الان نعود ونواصل طريقه الحسابات اللازمه 
هنالك مواد بلاستيكيه تمتص الرطوبه ولذلك فهي تحتاج لمجفف dryer قبل دخلوها الى ماكينه الحقن ومثال لهذه المواد ماده PET او البولي ايثيلين تريفاثليت المستخدمه في صناعة قوارير البلاستيك للمياه والمياه المعدنيه والزيت 
امتصاص الماده للرطوبه يعتبر مشكله كبيرة حيث تظهر عيوب كثيره في المنتج مثل وجود الفقعات الهوائيه وتغير لون الماده في بعض الاحيان
والمجفف هو خزان كبير مصنوع من النحاس (الاغلب) قد يكون في اعلى الماكينه او قد يكون منفردا عن الماكينه يستخدم الهواء الساخن لامتصاص الرطوبه من الماده .
ولكن كيف يمكن معرفه زمن مكوث الماده في المجفف ؟؟؟؟ وماهي درجه حراره الهواء الساخن اللازمه ؟؟؟
للقيام بهذه الحساب يجب معرفه التالي :
1- shot size ( kg/shot)
2- cycle time (sec/shot)
3-dryer volume (m^3)
4- the bulk density of plastic material (kg/m^3)
خطوات العمل : 
1- نقوم بحساب معدل مخرج العمليه وهو وزن الماده اثناء الدورة على زمن الدورة (Q)
اي :
Q=shot size/cycle time
ووحدته هي (kg/sec).

ثانيا :
نقوم بحساب قدرة المجفف(©) والقدرة هنا ليست القدرة التي نعرفها عن الكهرباء بل يقصد بها حجم المجفف في كتلة الماده البلاستيكه وهي صلبة اي:
©= dryer volume * bulk density of material

ثالثا :
حساب زمن مكوث الماده في المجفف مع وضع الاعتبار لدرجه الحراره فكل ماده تختلف عن الاخرى فمثلا PET درجه حراره المجفف تكون 165 درجه مئويه ويتم حساب زمن المكوث وفق المعادلة التاليه :

Rt= dryer capacity ©/ molding press thruput rate Q


وهكذا اصبح بالامكان حساب زمن مكوث الماده في المجفف ونواصل بأذن الله


----------



## mujtaba fayad (3 مايو 2014)

تعتمد ماكينات حقن البلاستيك على الهيدروليك بشكل كبير فدوران البريمه وحقن البلاستيك داخل القالب والقفل المحكم للقالب المتحرك ومسامير الطرد ejected pin كلها تعمل بنظريه الهيدوريك .
الهيدروليك هو نظام في ابسط حالاته يعتمد على نوع مخصص من الزيت يكون في خزان يسحب بواسطه طلمبه في اتجاه متحكم في اتجاهات سريان الزيت يعرف بصمام التحكم الاتجاهي Direction control valve ليوجه الزيت في اتجاه نهاية البستم (bore area) الذي بداخل اسطوانه العمود او العكس يوجه الزيت في اتجاه نهاية العمود (Rod area) 
في الحاله الاولى يحدث حركه اماميه للعمود وهو مت يعرف بالحقن وفي الحاله الثانيه يحدث العكس حيث يرجع العمود وهو نفس الاليه التي تتحكم في اغلاق وفتح القالب وفي طارد المنتج من هنا بات من الضروري حساب الهيدروليك المطلوب في الماكينه وللعلم نظام الهيدروليك نظام يعضي قوة هائلة وضغوط عالية ولكن استعماله بدون حساب ودقه قد يكون له عواقب وخيمه غير ان صيانته مكلفه بعض الشيء .
والآن نبدأ بحسابات مهمه للهيدروليك سنقوم بحساب سرعه تمديد الزيت وسرعه سحب الزيت والزمن اللازم لكليهما .
1- The bore area :

bore area= pi * R^2
حيث ان R هي نصف قطر الكاب او البستم داخل الاسطوانه 
2- The Rod area:

Rod area= pi* r^2

حيث ان r هي نصف قطر العمود الموجود داخل الاسطوانه .
3- Effective area A on rod side of cylinder
المساحه المؤثرة A في جهة العمود في الاسطوانة :
A=area bore - area rod

4- Extend speed سرعة التمديد بواسطه الزيت :

extend speed= Oil volume / area of bore
اي حجم الزيت الداخل بوحده المتر المكعب على الثانيه على مساحه البيستم او الكاب 
5- Extend Time : زمن التمديد 

Extend time= stroke / extend speed 


stroke هو المسافه التي يتحركها العمود عندما ينضغط بواسطه الزيت .

6- Retract speed سرعه الرجوع وهو عمليه معاكسه للحاله السابقة :

Retract speed= Oil volume / effective area A
لاتنسى ان الزيت يكون في جهة العمود لذلك قمنا بطرح مساحه الكاب من مساحه العمود .
7- retract time : وهو زمن الرجوع او السحب 

Retract time= stroke/ retract speed 


8- total hydurlic time = exend time + retract time 

ونواصل باذن الله


----------



## mujtaba fayad (13 مايو 2014)

تكلمنا في ماسبق عن الزمن اللازم لمكوث الماده في المجفف اذأ تطلب الامر كما قمنا بحسابات مهمة في الهيدروليك وزمن الحركة عند دخول الزيت لدفع الكاب bore او دخول الزيت للسحب من جهة العمود Rod direction ومع العلم من الضروري معرفة سعة خزان الزيت واقصى كميه يمكن للطلمبه ضخها لأسطوانة الهيدروليك وكل هذه البيانات تكون مكتوبة سواء على موتور الهيدروليك او على الطلمبه ويوجد شيء مهم في دائرة الهيدروليك لم نذكره نعم انه صمام موجود بعد الطلمبه يقوم بخفض الضغط وذلك عن طريق فتحة تقلل من انسياب الزيت لو كان الضغط اكبر من المطلوب ليسمح فقط للكمية المطلوبه بالمرور والكميه الزائده بالرجوع الى خزان الزيت Oil tank 
وعندما نرغب في ضبط العمليه هناك اساسيات مهمه يجب معرفتها في ماكينة الحقن لأن الألمام بها يعني التحكم في العمليه باقل طاقه ممكنه وبكفاءه اكبر هذه الاساسيات هي :
1- Injection speed :
وهي سرعة الحقن اللازمه لملء تجويف القالب وتعتمد اعتماد كبير على معدل انسياب الزيت الذي يدخل من جهة الكاب او ألبيستم ليقوم بحركة دفع قوية لعمود الهيدروليك والذي بدوره يقوم بدفع البريمه لأمام بدون الدوران لتعمل البريمة مثل الحقنه التي تستخدم طبيا تمام ويصبح مثل الكابس Plunger كما يلعب صمام check valve دور الجلبة الموجوده في نهايه كابس الحقنه وايضا يجب الاعتماد ومعرفة قطر الكاب bore لنتمكن من حساب السرعه ويتم حسابها كالاتي :
Injection speed = Oil volume/bore area
ووحدتها m/s 
لانها تعتبر سرعه خطيه اي في خط افقي مستقيم .
2- Screw area:
وهي مساحة البريمه وهي تعتمد على قطر البريمه فقط ولا تعتمد على طوله او عدد الاسنان او غيره لانه يكون بمثابة كابس مثله مثل مفهوم الهيدروليك من ناحية bore area
ويتم حسابه كالاتي :

screw area=(pi*D^2)/4
حيث D قطر البريمه وعلامه ^ تعني مرفوعه للقوة .
3- volumetric injection rate:
وهو المعدل الحجمي للحقن ويقاس بالمتر المكعب مقسوما على الثانيه وهو مهم للغايه لانه من خلاله سيتم التحكم في زمن ملء القالب اثناء الحقنه كما سنوضحه لاحقا .يتم حساب معدل الانسياب الحجمي للمصهور بالمعادلة ادناه:
Volumetric injection rate=injection speed*screw area

4- shot weight:
وهي وزن الماده التي تملأ تجويف القالب بالكيلوجرام وبصورة اخرى هي وزن المنتج ويعتمد على عدد تجاويف القالب فهنالك قوالب تصنع منتج واحد في الدورة وهناك قوالب تصنع مجموعه من المنتجات في الدورة الواحده وهنا يكون هذا الوزن مساوي لمجموع هذه المنتجات في الدورة .
يمكن حسابه كلأتي:
shot weight= Number of cavities* weight of product
اي مجموع التجاويف مضروبا في وزن الماده للتجويف الواحد 

5- Volume of shot :
وهو حجم الحقنه الواحده في الدورة ويمكن حسابه كلاتي :

volume of shot (melt)= shot weight/melt density of material
لاحظ هنا اعتماده على كثافة المصهور من الماده المستخدمه وذلك لان عملية التبريد لم تبداء بعد .

6-Fastest Fill time possible:
وهو اسرع وقت ممكن لملء تجويف القالب بالماده البلاستيكيه ويمكن حسابه كالاتي:
Fill time= volume of shot (melt) / volumetric injection rate
ويتم حسابه بالثانيه .
ونواصل بأذن الله


----------



## Ahmed algadi (28 مايو 2014)

مجهووود راااائع ... في انتظار الجديد .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فى امثالك يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mujtaba fayad (15 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم شكرا للمشاركة وانتظرو القادم في الاتي:-
1- cooling time زمن التبريد .
2-cycle effecincey كفاءة الدورة.
3-quality control of productsضبط جوده المنتجات .
4-injection molding problems مشاكل القولبة بالحقن .


----------



## خليفه الهاجري (19 يوليو 2014)

شكرا والله يجزاك خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## mechengfathy (23 يوليو 2014)

شرح جميل جدا يا بشمهندش


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng/ eman kamal (28 يوليو 2015)

اولا اشكرك جدا على المعلومات القيمة دى وجزاك الله بها خير
ثانيا انا عندى سؤال هام جدا 
لو عاوزة اعرف المعيار العالمى standard لنسبة الاسكراب فى ماكينة الحقن البلاستك p.v.c 
وياريت لو حد يفدنى فى نسبة الاسكراب للفيشة او المقباس plug واكون شاكرة فضلكم جداااااااااااااا​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 يوليو 2015)

scrap
السؤال عن السكراب - المقصود به اعادة تشغيل الخامه المستخدمه من قبل
سؤال موسوعى لا يكفى فيه الرد المباشر
عموما الأمر يتعلق بالمنتجات التى تتعرض لاختبارات ميكانيكيه مثل الضغط وخلافه - لانستخدم scrap
هناك فرق بين هوالك منتجات الماكينه واعادة تدويره فورا - وبين استخدام هوالك قادمه من مصادر اخرى غير معلومه
اذا التزمنا الجوده - لا اضافه ل scrap من خارج المصنع 
...........................
لى رأى فى حسابات ماكينة الحقن البلاستيك - 
هذه الحسابات تعطينا فكره جيده لكيفيه سير الامور
ولكن ليس دليل تشغيل
فأنا لاأتدخل فى حسابات تنك الهيدروليك ولا سعة البستم مثلا - اقوم بتشغيل ما هو متاح امامى - ولا اقوم بأى عمليات حسابيه من التى ذكرت عند تشغيل الماكينه - وبالتالى اساس نظرى للمبتدئين - والمرجع الحقيقى للتشغيل مرتبط بالماكينه ودراسة كتالوجها بعنايه والتدريب عليها جيدا قبل التشغيل
ماكينة حقن البلاستيك - موسوعه علميه حديثه - فى مجالات متعدده تحتاج التوسع فى دراسة نواحى عديده ان اردت التمكن
ميكانك - هيدروليك - نيوماتيك - اليكترونيك - دوائر كهربيه - كيميا الخامات والتعامل معها- تبريد - كل ذلك فى وحده واحده - مجمعه - تقوم بتشغيلها لانتاج منتج مطابق - وبالتالى تحتاج ان تكون خبير بمجهودك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 يوليو 2015)

عندى مشكلة اود فهمها منك يا باشمهندس ان امكن بخصوص ماكينة بثق البلاستيك . يشرفنى التواصل معك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 يوليو 2015)

اهلا بك
ان كنت انا المقصود بالسؤال
[email protected]
وتليفونى معك
او على الخاص او على الموقع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك محمود بك


----------



## mujtaba fayad (1 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخ محمود فتحي حماد شكرا لك على توضيح رأيك في الموضوع ويسرني حقا ان يكون هنالك اختلاف اراء لتكتمل الصورة الزاهية ونبلغ اقصى درجات الفائدة
اريد ان اوضح لك ان الموضوع عموما لايستند على التشغيل واعتقد انه واضح وضوح تام الموضوع في مجمله يكون خلفية ممتازه للطلاب والمهندسين حديثي التخرج امام من النواحي العامة فهذا الشرح وافي للمهندسين ليأخذو معلومة ممتازة عن هذه الماكينة فمثلا لايمكن ان اكون مهندس ولا اعلم شيء عن مكانيكية الحقن واجعل جل معرفتي في الدليل المرفق معها لو دققت في الموضوع جيدا ستفهم ما هو سر الموضوع الموضوع قد يفيد القارئ في ضبط عمليات التشغيل حسابيا وليتم ذلك من الضروري ان يكون ملما بانظمة الهيدروليك وغيرها ، مثلا يمكن ان تعطيك شركة ماكينة وتشغلها بي خامات مختلفة فما هي فائدة الدليل هنا وماهي كميات الاسكراب التي يمكن ان تخسرها ؟ لاحظ ان الموضوع اهتم بالمادة نفسها ، في الاخير اشكرك على رايك ولكن المهندس يجب ان يكون ملما بكامل التفاصيل لدرجة ان يعرف المعادن المستخدمة في تصنيع الماكينه نفسها ، ولولا اختلاف الاراء لما اختلف المهندسين وجزاك الله خير


----------

